# My Faux 'French Poodle'....................



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Too cute


----------



## cocojen (Oct 14, 2014)

yes! French poodles abound here! I cant help but crack up a little when people say they have a French poodle. I wonder if anyone will ever ask me what im laughing about...


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Blame French Royalty


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

cocojen said:


> yes! French poodles abound here! I cant help but crack up a little when people say they have a French poodle. I wonder if anyone will ever ask me what im laughing about...


Cocojen....I know you are located down in CV and it seems you have more 'French Poodles' in your Animal Shelter than ever lately!! The TJ puppy factory was busy this year!!!:frown:


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

twyla said:


> Blame French Royalty


Ah Yes! 'Let them eat cake" .........................Molly would agree!


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Molly you are looking all super model gorg! Love your shirt, very stylish!  
I have been asked if the reason Remington is so big, is that he is not a French Poodle... Sigh... no, he isn't French, but that has nothing to do with his size, it has to do with the fact he is a standard poodle.


----------



## cocojen (Oct 14, 2014)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Cocojen....I know you are located down in CV and it seems you have more 'French Poodles' in your Animal Shelter than ever lately!! The TJ puppy factory was busy this year!!!:frown:


unfortunately this is very true, and working at an animal hospital, I see more and more of them every week it seems. my work has a vaccine clinic on the weekends and there are always a bunch of "x"-poo puppies... sigh. I always stress the importance of proper grooming and obedience and a lot of owners look bewildered when I say brush and comb at least every other day and that even small dogs need obedience.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

*Mais Non!*

As Sunny would say, "Un Caniche francaise? Pas moi. Je suis un caniche canadien!"


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Cuteness overload!!!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

liljaker said:


> As Sunny would say, "Un Caniche francaise? Pas moi. Je suis un caniche canadien!"





Vous avez raison de dire que vous etes un caniche Canadien bein sur! Et un beau aussi! :love2:







Thank You GOOGLE TRANSLATE Hahahaha!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I'll have to ask Buck to translate! LOL!


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Vous avez raison de dire que vous etes un caniche Canadien bein sur! Et un beau aussi! :love2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


canadien ou canadienne???? 

Pas bein sur mais nous disons bien sur! 

...je pense.


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Living here in San Diego, you see lots of mixed breed mini poodles that are being sold online on craigslist and I snicker out loud when they post that the Mom is a 'Real French Poodle' What in Dog's name is a FRENCH poodle? Hahaha!!!!!!!
> 
> Hello
> For those who may not know:
> ...


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Molly you are so cool. If I see you with a handbag to match, I'm moving in with you lol.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I have seen it both ways......but mostly with one n, but admit I don't write it as much as I used to -- as I studied the language for 6 years.


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

PoodleFoster said:


> MollyMuiMa said:
> 
> 
> > Living here in San Diego, you see lots of mixed breed mini poodles that are being sold online on craigslist and I snicker out loud when they post that the Mom is a 'Real French Poodle' What in Dog's name is a FRENCH poodle? Hahaha!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

Hemi weist ganz genau das sie deutsche ist.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Hemi you are a very a smart boy to know that you are German of course! 
I love Google translate!!!!Hahaha!!!!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Share lhiam moddey dhoo voin Ellan Vannin!

love Pippin!

LOL - the only word(s) for poodle in Manx is moddey Frangagh... which is French dog!!!

So she prefers black dog from the Isle of Man :biggrin:


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

She banneemee Pippin & Pushkin ! 

My chaarjyn graihagh, ta fys ayd c'wooad ta my ghraid ort


BUT(english here! couldn't find the Manx word for! hahaha!)

yn ghlare Vanninagh.................t' ro ghollee!!!!!!


Graih,
MOLLY


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

Manxcat said:


> Share lhiam moddey dhoo voin Ellan Vannin!
> 
> love Pippin!
> 
> ...


Sounds like it's time for a new word! Would a translation of 'splashing dog' work?


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

MollyMuiMa said:


> She banneemee Pippin & Pushkin !
> 
> My chaarjyn graihagh, ta fys ayd c'wooad ta my ghraid ort
> 
> ...


Gura mie ayd!

Thank you!

Problem with Manx is there are lots of different uses for the same word, and lots of words to say the same thing... so "failt" is welcome, salaried, employed, hired... bonkers...!! It's generally used for welcome, but that's why my Manx is limited! There may well now be a way to say poodle...!

Anyway, back on topic... Molly is gorgeous, be she French, German, American, Venusian


----------

